# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY PL Lights

## anzai

any diy gurus out here? plz raise ur hands coz i need help with my e ballast and my 55w osram tubes ... 

bought one e-ballast for two pl tubes ... how to connect sia ...
so many holes ... so little time ... ahhh

anybody in sengkang/hougang willing to help me hands-on?

----------


## juggler

Check out the links in this thread http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpbb...ic.php?t=14725.

----------


## anzai

sorry, but how do i remove the FL ballasts from the 2 ft atman casing?

anyone can help me? it seems that they are superglued to the casing itself
which is just a pain in the rear ...

anyone who has done it b4 plz help me :Sad:

----------


## badman

i will be at compasspoint on sunday at around 12.30pm. maybe can meet u there if you are free.

----------


## cloud79

U may wish to refer to the following link! 

http://www.petfrd.com/forum/articles...mp;amp;catid=5

----------


## anzai

i have the caveman syndrome now ... 
[ :Grin: ] 

just pummelled the FL ballasts out with my trusty hammer ...
on my way to diying my set of lights

anyone has Metal PL light clips to spare?
scoured the entire kelantan lane and jalan besar but still cannot find

----------


## tawauboy

you can find plastic pl clip at sinter located on 3rd floor of sim lim tower.

----------

